

Proposal for script-hash directive in CSP 1.1 - pfraze
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-webappsec/2013Feb/0052.html

======
pfraze
This was recently implemented in chromium:
[https://codereview.chromium.org/26481005](https://codereview.chromium.org/26481005)

~~~
csense
The test inputs here are very instructive as to how Web developers can
actually use this.

